# Upcoming plastic farseer



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't see this anywhere else on here, spotted on a group I go on, on Facebook a picture of the upcoming plastic farseer  really can't wait to see what else is coming out for them soon


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, we should find out (I believe) next weekend in the new WD.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I find the lack of a Witchblade option interesting.

Either way good to see the HQ get an update.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Already posted in the eldar rumour sticky at the top of the page chaps


----------



## renren (Mar 30, 2010)

the time on my comp shows he posted it first b&k


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

renren said:


> the time on my comp shows he posted it first b&k


Well i dont know how you tell time but 7:25 AM comes before 5:59pm on my clock


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Well i dont know how you tell time but 7:25 AM comes before 5:59pm on my clock


The time stamp is of trivial concerns.

Bits, how does a blister such as this figure into your webstore catalogue? Would you even carry it? If so, would you retail it as its packaged or part it out?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> The time stamp is of trivial concerns.
> 
> Bits, how does a blister such as this figure into your webstore catalogue? Would you even carry it? If so, would you retail it as its packaged or part it out?


Hard to say, had limited success with blister packs, cant always get them,not many bits and the price per bit can be very high due to low bit count, but that said eldar are my army so im gonna try and break that model down as i think it will do well


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Hard to say, had limited success with blister packs, cant always get them,not many bits and the price per bit can be very high due to low bit count, but that said eldar are my army so im gonna try and break that model down as i think it will do well


Out of curiosity, how do you determine price per bit?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you determine price per bit?


I can answer this, supply and demand vs part.

I've bought bits for thousands of euros over the years so I think I have a good grasp on the bits economy from a buying perspective.

There are certain things that sell for allot more than others;

Vehicles:
Turrets
Turret Weapons
Wheels
The rest

Monstrous Creatures:
Wings
Main Body
Weapons
The rest

Infantry:
Special and Heavy Weapons
Female Torso
Special Heads
The rest

The above can be thrown at pretty much any model kit GW makes and the parts listed above should in most/all cases be the most expensive parts.

Supply and Demand, GW does not provide all the parts you need with every kit, especially when it comes to special and heavy weapons so these are in high demand if a certain build becomes popular (I.E Missile Launcher spam in 5E).

Turrets, wings and wheels are always in high demand because they can be used in allot of conversions.

Female torsos are the most expensive out of all torsos simply because there aren't allot of them. I'm sure I'm not the only one to create all female armies.

Then we have the special bits, cool heads, and interesting weapon or icon, things like that. Good example would be the full helms from Dark Eldar Reaver Jetbikes, these always seem to be out of stock and prices accordingly.

Then we have the rest, bits that you end up having too many off because you dont want/need them for your models. Bits that are cheaper because there isn't much need for them until someone somewhere thinks of a conversion where he/she could use some.

This is how you determine what bits should be priced higher than others.

Then comes the price of the bit itself. I've been in contact with almost all bits sellers out there and each has their own way of determining the price of a bit. Ebay stores usually follow this principle, if a kit costs £20 then divide it into 20-25 different auctions and price each at £0.99 and see where you end up.

I've seen allot of ebayers have their bits sales on auction at first to determine their buy it now price. I've seen thousands of auctions where the bidding price has gone above the same sellers buy it now price, heck I've even done this mistake myself.

The non ebayers usually divide each kit into individual parts whilst ebayers usually sell the same type of bit in batches. An ebayer might divide a small kit into 10 auctions/buy it nows whilst the same kit could be 30-50 different items in a non ebay bits store.

The price per bit itself is something you get a feel for over time as you sell bits (at least I get this feeling from buying bits), you instantly know what bits in a kit will sell and what parts wont. Take this Eldar kit we are talking about, the most expensive bits in it would be the weapon and the head as those could be used in almost any conversion. The body itself not so much without extensive conversion work.

So back to the price itself, easy way to do it is to take the price of the kit, divide it by the amount of bits in the kit and then lower/raise the price of certain bits you know will/wont sell.

Then as bits are sold you can increase/decrease the price as needed.

Personally I prefer ebay, it's almost always cheaper and they put up new auctions weekly whilst most non ebay bits sellers are usually out of stock for the bits I want 99% of the time and when it gets restocked it's usually in small numbers. First come first serve is how I could describe it as if you dont buy the bits you want the same day/hour they are put up on the website they will be sold out and you will have to wait another month or two for a restock.

Bitsbox allows you to reserve bits if you become a premium members which I've now been for a couple of years. Has saved me allot of time but at the price of £35 per year and the only benefit I get is free shipping and the ability to reserve bits.


In the end the bits market seems to be a horrible place to be, you need to spend too much time sorting bits and the profits you make dont seem that high for the labour you put into it. Of course I'm only speculating but I'd need ALLOT of convincing before I tried to open a bits store.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I can answer this, supply and demand vs part.
> 
> I've bought bits for thousands of euros over the years so I think I have a good grasp on the bits economy from a buying perspective.
> 
> ...


Well, I can certainly imagine that the effort put into a bits store is quite a lot. Opening, snipping, sorting, etc... I used to do something vaguely similar in the restaurants I used to run with food stock in our freezers.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

im quite lucky that my background is in stock control and distribution of electronic components, when you have the right processes in place you can reduce the labor intensive stuff, pricing is a little more complicated than madcow has said, and it changes from system to system and kit to kit, personally i wouldnt get into this market at this point either, im lucky i started not long after GW canned there bitz service and i have had alot of time to build up a database of customers and build loyalty and work out working processes that make it a worthwhile en devour.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> im quite lucky that my background is in stock control and distribution of electronic components, when you have the right processes in place you can reduce the labor intensive stuff, pricing is a little more complicated than madcow has said, and it changes from system to system and kit to kit, personally i wouldnt get into this market at this point either, im lucky i started not long after GW canned there bitz service and i have had alot of time to build up a database of customers and build loyalty and work out working processes that make it a worthwhile en devour.


That is quite lucky. How long have you been doing this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not sure five years ? Maybe longer


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmmm. Do I hold off blowing £100 on Eldar awhile or just spend it...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

From what I can make out that farseer looks pretty good. I have to say I've been very impressed with the range of plastic characters they've been bringing out, like the fireblade, savage orc warboss, the nurgle and standard chaos lords for WFB, and the 40k chaos lord is a great model.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> Hmmm. Do I hold off blowing £100 on Eldar awhile or just spend it...


Do it... do it!!

(I know I am going to)


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> Hmmm. Do I hold off blowing £100 on Eldar awhile or just spend it...


I'd wait or at the very least not buy anything that is rumoured to get updated. So stay away from finecast, jetbikes, guardians and that's about it really.

Also allot of people usually put up their old models for sale when it's codex is updated as the demand increases and if they dont care any more might be looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

when are the eldar rumored to get released im thinking of getting shot of my deathwing army to get eldar


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I'd wait or at the very least not buy anything that is rumoured to get updated. So stay away from finecast, jetbikes, guardians and that's about it really.
> 
> Also allot of people usually put up their old models for sale when it's codex is updated as the demand increases and if they dont care any more might be looking to make a quick buck.


I thought he was saying to spend the £100 on the new stuff, in which case yes - wait out and see what toys there are, also likely the power levels will shift a bit if you care about that kind of thing.

Im one of them MCC, selling up my wraithguard and jetbikes in the hope of new ones. I'm glad that it looks like the tanks are largely unchanged (not that I would stray from my two old skool sunstorms)


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I would wait to blow money till the book hits. I certainly have enough for now but I'm expecting new toys too.

Really like the look of a plastic Farseer. Not sure I really need another but it looks like it might be fun to make anyway which is oddly the reason I bought my first one and built an army for them &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Really like the look of a plastic Farseer. Not sure I really need another but it looks like it might be fun to make anyway which is oddly the reason I bought my first one and built an army for them ��


Can you have too many Farseers? though I am coming from an apocalypse player's perspective.

What is the precedence for a single character box set? do you guys think it likely that this might be a seer council set? (really hope so)


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Wait I shall. To be fair I'll need to buy the new dex when it hits anyway.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> What is the precedence for a single character box set? do you guys think it likely that this might be a seer council set? (really hope so)


Main Precedent that I can think of is the Aspiring Champion for Chaos, which was criticized by about 80% of people I saw commenting on it iirc. Basically the complaints were "Since you're doing it in plastic (which is better than finecast) why not give one or two options instead of a fixed model?" which seems pretty valid to me. Also, it being a unit champion instead of an actual HQ choice was a blow against it from the start.

Unfortunately this would indicate the *lack* of a Seer council set more than anything else - if we already have plastic Farseers then any council box would basically be 5 Warlocks in plastic, and I don't think there's the demand for them, so I imagine our Psykers are going to stay as single model blisters in plastic or resin. Which I'm not *too* sad about provided we get some very nice plastic kits for aspects/wraithguard/jetbikes et al.


----------

